# WESTERN REGIONALS TAXIDERMY CHAMPIONSHIP @ The Hunting Expo



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi folks,

As some of you may or may not be aware, we as the Utah Taxidermists Assn have been very fortunate to host the Western Regional Taxidermy Championships this year at the Hunting Expo. We would like to extend an invitation to all attending the show in the coming days, to please come take a peek at some of the best Wildlife Artistry you will ever see. Many of the Taxidermists are from our surrounding areas, but many have come from out of state just to participate in this special show.

Now,we all know that after being to one Hunting Expo, "you've seen em all" _BUT_!

Some truley _*WORLD CLASS*_ work is being shown... 8):shock:

-Find us/it/the Taxidermy show, over by the Archery Range-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun, when and where is the Hunting Expo?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.huntexpo.com/

Located in the Salt Palace Convention Center in downtown Salt Lake. It started Yesterday and go's thru to Sunday.

See link for show hours.

As a competitor, im not allowed in the Taxidermy Show until all judging is complete or id have a few pics up to show y'all.

http://www.huntexpo.com/taxidermy.php


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks.

I'm thinkin' of goin'. Will there be a lot of dang Utah people there?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Goob- There will be a few Utahns there, but lots of guys from Wyoming will be there too so they can steal our tags. Most of the Utahns present are just lucky the WY boys bring their own beer. 

To be honest, I was hoping the Western Regional Show would be much larger. It only seems like there was a small increase in the number of entries. Some nice pieces though. Let us see a photo of your entry after the judging.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Goob- There will be a few Utahns there, but lots of guys from Wyoming will be there too so they can steal our tags. Most of the Utahns present are just lucky the WY boys bring their own beer.
> 
> To be honest, I was hoping the Western Regional Show would be much larger. It only seems like there was a small increase in the number of entries. Some nice pieces though. Let us see a photo of your entry after the judging.




Do any of the southwest Wyoming taxidermist guys have a booth?

Man, I'd love to go but can't get a day off.

Make sure you guys post some pics up.

.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

@ Goob,

I wasnt able to make it down Sat or Sunday and get some pics for y'all.

BUT- I do know many, if not all of the works got their picture taken and should be posted on the UTA website. Ill keep an eye out and post the link when/if i see it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Goob...

Here's a link to the photos of this past years cometition. Sorry it's sooo belated! :-(;-)
http://utahtaxidermy.org/2014_Competition/index.html

My entry was 170/216. A pair of Drake Common Merganzers diving with a Watersnake. The Snake took home my first ever Blue Ribbon for a reptile, the Mergs both took thirds. I took a few chances with pushing what is comp-acceptable with anatomy and paid the price in points. Both are easily prime examples of swimming/motion of the species as some funky moves are made by diving species while under water, but the judge had issues with something about _symmetry_ or something and eh ... :OX/:
The thing that counts with the piece is, -their/the owner loves em-


----------

